# MG ZS (2005) Orange Peel Removal



## MontyCountryman (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey guys, Anyone in the Lanarkshire (stonehouse) can do some magic on my new car ( 2005 MG ZS Saloon) Has a fair amout of orange peel and would like it removed.










Anyone


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Will require wetsanding in that case and to be honest i have never seen any of the so called pro's from scotland do it. have only done chip touch ups and scratch removal via wet sanding my self not a whole car.


----------



## MontyCountryman (Dec 9, 2007)

Can any one give her a good machine polish to minimize them then?

want her to look he best when she hits the road with me in August!:driver:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

contact Polished Bliss, they will sort you out :thumb:

[user name Clark on here]


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Bring it on give me a call or PM me your details and i will discuss a full wet sand job. I currently have done the tailgate of my van and it took me 14hrs to get it like glass.:thumb:


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

Ultimate Shine said:


> Bring it on give me a call or PM me your details and i will discuss a full wet sand job. I currently have done the tailgate of my van and it took me 14hrs to get it like glass.:thumb:


Paul, you not aware the so-called pro's dont do wet sanding? :wall:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Is this a daily driver? I ask, because wetsanding can remove a fair amount of paint and thinning the clearcoat severely can have adverse effects on its longevity as well as taking away future polishing opportunities... fine on a garage queen that will never need to be repolished, not as ideal on a daily driver.

Dependant on the severity of the orange peel, you can remove by wool and aggressive compounding - again, with heavy paint losses typically. Wetsanding is your other option. But do consider your options carefully and the consequences of heavy paint removal - removing large amount of paint is easy to do, the reason you see few detailers doing it is that its is not always in the best interests of the vehicle in question.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

PS - I'm also more than happy to have a look at it for you, though the chaps above are more local to you than me


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Done /Do a fair bit of wetsanding and have all the related mirka equipment to take on such a job but as Dave said it may not be the most ideal route for future polishing of the vehicle.

Feel free to get in touch although im guessing Aberdeen is a bit fair for you.

Gav


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Do you not just love the banter. Nothing bothers me if somebody wants a wetsand cool if someone wants a detail then great.

I am never in a bad mood and if i can't do something or i am struggling then i look at the logic behind it and sus it out.

This forum is not a place for bad feeling, this is a place for love, correction and some good protection:argie:


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

could'nt agree more Paul.


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

I was speaking to Stephen Hinks about a month ago and he said he knew you.


----------



## MontyCountryman (Dec 9, 2007)

The car will be a daily driver. I want it to look its best as il be going to shows etc too. So if its best to give it a heavy Machine polish then id rather go for that. What ever is best for the car.


Stephen.

Il give people a call who have left numbers but im going through a rough time atm, Il call when i have the time.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Ultimate Shine said:


> Do you not just love the banter. Nothing bothers me if somebody wants a wetsand cool if someone wants a detail then great.
> 
> I am never in a bad mood and if i can't do something or i am struggling then i look at the logic behind it and sus it out.
> 
> This forum is not a place for bad feeling, this is a place for love, correction and some good protection:argie:


I agree - though not sure where this came from :lol::lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

MontyCountryman said:


> The car will be a daily driver. I want it to look its best as il be going to shows etc too. So if its best to give it a heavy Machine polish then id rather go for that. What ever is best for the car.
> 
> Stephen.
> 
> Il give people a call who have left numbers but im going through a rough time atm, Il call when i have the time.


Give Dave KG a bell he's one of the select phew i would trust to wet sand my car let alone anyone else's.
:thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Grizzle said:


> Give Dave KG a bell he's one of the select phew i would trust to wet sand my car let alone anyone else's.
> :thumb:


Agreed.
But knowing Dave he would opt for a different approach.:thumb:


----------

